# Deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache!



## Paulus (1 März 2006)

Wer auch immer dieses Schild aufgestellt hat, was denkt er über die deutsche Ausdrucksweise?


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Da war wohl ein begnadeter Übersetzer am Werk!


----------



## kleinacker (7 Aug. 2006)

Haha 

passiert halt mal 

gruß kleinacker


----------

